# Hand Xrays



## Lorisvg (Jan 14, 2013)

We are having a conflict of opinion on how to code this. 

BILATERAL HANDS, PA VIEW, 1 V. EACH:
 COMPARISON:  None. 
 HISTORY:  Arthritis with hand pain.

Both hands were on one film
Is this:
 Joint survey-CPT 77077 x1
 OR
 Joint survey- CPT 77077 x2 for both hands
OR
 Hand 2 views- CPT 73120 with a modifier 52 and X2 for both Hands

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Nat (Jan 14, 2013)

*hand xrays*

You should use the hand xray codes.  Depending on  your insurance carrier whether you can bill a quantity of 2.  The most accurate would seem to be 73120 - 52 for each hand.


----------

